# WHEN YOU DO NOT HAVE A LIFE. Saturday's fun. MERCER 155



## fernballan (Nov 4, 2017)

At least 30 years old seems to work ok. Excuse me for the camera I have to buy a new. But I get anxiety when I know I can buy tools instead


----------



## 4GSR (Nov 4, 2017)

Have a old 1970's version of a Brown & Sharpe one.  I have to turn it on let it warm up for about 20 minutes to let all them old capacitors juice up before it will start reading properly.  Like yours, dead accurate in tenths of an thousandths!

Thanks for sharing.

Ken


----------

